# CFS conference



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this one looks good: Source: American Association for Chronic Fatigue SyndromeDate: November 19, 2002URL: http://www.admedcon.com/aacfs/agenda.html Ref: http://www.admedcon.com/aacfs/aacfs.html Sixth International Conference on Chronic Fatigue Syndrome----------------------------------------------------------January 30 - February 2, 2003Westfields MarriottChantilly, Virginia(Washington D.C.)THURSDAY, JANUARY 30====================Registration: 14:00-20:00AACFS Board MeetingFRIDAY, JANUARY 31 (CLINICAL)=============================First session begins at 8:00Poster Sessions and Exhibit Hall Open 10:00-18:30Historical Background of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Charles W. Lapp, M.D.Chronic Fatigue Syndrome: Characteristics of Patients with CFS Leonard Jason, Ph.D.How to Diagnose Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and Evaluate Patients for Other Medically Unexplained Syndromes Charles W. Lapp, M.D.Drug Treatment Strategies Benjamin H. Natelson, M.D.Non-Pharmacological Treatments Stanley N. Schwartz, M.D. Leonard Jason, Ph.D. Patricia A. Fennell, MSW, CSW-RDisability and Prognosis Charles W. Lapp, M.D. Leonard Jason, Ph.D.Case Studies and Discussion Benjamin H. Natelson, M.D. Charles W. Lapp, M.D. Leonard Jason, Ph.D. Stanley N. Schwartz, M.D. Patricia A. Fennell, MSW, CSW-RCocktail Reception - Visit Exhibit Hall and Poster PresentationsThe ABC's of CBT (Dinner Symposium for Licensed Healthcare Professionals) Trudie Chalder, Ph.D.SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 1 (RESEARCH)===============================First session begins at 8:00Poster Sessions and Exhibit Hall Open 10:00-18:30Prevalence Rates of Medically Unexplained Illness Leonard Jason, Ph.D.Epidemiology AbstractsGenes Biochemical Factors in Medically Unexplained Illness Robert Sudaholnik, Ph.D.Biochemistry/Gene Abstracts---------------------------Current Status of Infectious and Immunological Hypotheses Causing Unexplained Illness John Hay, Ph.D.Infection/Immunological Abstracts---------------------------------Treatment Trials in Medically Unexplained Illness/Presidential Address Benjamin H. Natelson, M.D.Treatment Abstracts-------------------Psychobiological Factors in Unexplained Illness Trudie Chalder, Ph.D.Psychobiology Abstracts-----------------------Governor Rudy Perpich Memorial Award and Dinner Benjamin H. Natelson, M.D.SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 2 (RESEARCH)=============================First session begins at 8:30Role of the Brain in the Pathogenesis of Medically Unexplained Symptoms Daniel Peterson, M.D.CNS Abstracts-------------Technological Advances in Researching Medically Unexplained Illness Yoshiharu Yamamoto, Ph.D.Technology Abstracts HPA Function Differs in Depressed People from those with CFS Philip Gold, M.D. Physiology AbstractsAACFS membership meetingConference Concludes 13:00--------© 2002 AACFS --------------------------------------------- Too much mail? Try a digest version. See http://www.co-cure.org/digest.htm Send posts to mailto:CO-CURE###listserv.nodak.edu Join or leave the list at http://www.co-cure.org/sub.htm ---------------------------------------------


----------

